# shampoo recipes



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a SIMPLE recipe for shampoo? I'm allergic to almost everything out there and would like to make something that won't make me itch or break out in hives. I have to take Benadryl before every shower and am tired of it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry ya'll. My computer froze and I didn't think it had posted. Didn't mean to post twice.


----------

